# My dog just puked what looks and smells like poop?



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

He was in his crate for a few hours while we left I came home and he had a diarrhea accident on the floor as I was cleaning it up he drank some water and like 2 minutes later puked every where what looks and smells like diarrhea? What would cause this? Could he have pooped in his crate and ate it? I hope it's nothing serious...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I was going to say he ate his poop. Not sure what causes it, but my dog used to try to eat his poop as a pup. And if he was unsupervised.. sometimes he did


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Now I'm a worrywart and would worry about an obstruction....any toys in his crate or bedding chewed?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

That doesn't sound good...any more vomiting since? I would with hold food and allow only small amounts of water - no gulping. 

Is he walking normally, no back arching that is? No blood? Had he been to the vet for anything of recent?

How old?


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

No toys or anything in his crate he hasn't been to the vet he seems fine I haven't seen any blood he hasn't puked any more... I usually have him on fromm large breed and mix in merricks grain free bison from time to time.. Yesterday I went to get more dog food but they were out of fromm so I got a small bag of the merricks to get him by a day or two. I wonder if that could be causing it?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

He is 7 months old


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

His bedding wasn't chewed either


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

If he pooped right before he puked could it still be an obstruction???


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

He seems to be doing ok ill continue to watch him the next few days


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He probably pooped and ate it. A few of my dogs are bad about this and amazingly rarely puke although I'd be happy if they did


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I was logging in to check on your guy this morning. Glad to hear he's doing ok...he probably did just eat his poop!

It's good to just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I was logging in to check on your guy this morning. Glad to hear he's doing ok...he probably did just eat his poop!
> 
> It's good to just keep an eye on him.


Thanks for checking up on him. He's running around outside and being his normal self so I'm hoping he just ate some poop and it upset his stomach


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dkm6012 (Jan 9, 2013)

My service dog used to eat dog poop when he was a puppy and still has a taste for cat poop quite a dog delicacy LOL


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Jd414 said:


> Thanks for checking up on him. He's running around outside and being his normal self so I'm hoping he just ate some poop and it upset his stomach
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Good news. This GSD keep us on our toes!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Penny has ate poop before (her own, cat poop). hasnt thrown it up so i cant comment there but monitor it and if shes eating her poop or not get it checked out


----------

